# At the office



## e39 dave (Mar 27, 2007)

I just watched your link. Incredible footage! As a professional videographer, I can appreciate the camera work and editing. Great stuff!


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice photos. God bless you guys. 
Come back home safe.


----------



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

Thank you. And thank you e39 dave. Nat Geo did a great job as always.


----------

